# Best pour over coffee shop near Waterloo / Southwark, London?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

As per the title. I know there is coffee projects something, Monmouth, Coleman Coffee Roasters. Anything else worth visiting?

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I read many good reviews about Tap coffee no 114 at Warren Street/London. Went there on 1st January hoping they were open, but they were closed.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Caravan Southbank and Gentlemen Baristas.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ended up visiting a couple of shops mentioned above.

1. Gentleman Baristas - had a v60 here, short wait time and drink was lovely and hot. Not sure what beans were used but I got a definite red fruit vibe from them. One thing I didn't like was the seating arrangement, it was quite cosy which isn't to my liking (but understand others will like it more so).

2. Caravan bankside - had a flat white here, I believe using their daily blend. Tasted lovely, with the espresso cutting through the milk well. Fruiter rather than a classic smokey taste. I preferred the atmosphere in here to the previous location. I like openness and space, which caravan has in spades.

Thanks all for suggestions.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

My choice is Caravan. I know it's irrelevant since the actual places have been chosen, just wanted to say it's the right choice.


----------

